# Under table dust collection



## j_ls (Nov 22, 2010)

I recently purchased the Powermatic 64B contractor table saw, along with the Powermatic 1300TX dust collector. I'm look'in to collect the dust from the underside as well as thru the back 4" port. Has anyone used the Rockler under table bag for this, and if so, how efficient is it? I do realize that nothing is 100% when it comes to dust collection!
Thanks,
j_ls


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That looks like a very nice new model. Congratulations! I was looking at this product for my 64A:
Amazon.com: Dust Cutter II For Contractor Style Table Saws: Home Improvement

I like that you can add suction to it rather than just use gravity. However I ended up picking up a table saw flange at the Woodworking Show since it was much cheaper. :smile:

I don't see many photos of the 64B so I'm not clear on the ports built in. Looks like a nice hybrid saw though. Would love to see some photos if you have a chance! :thumbsup:


----------



## j_ls (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input Shop Dad. I'll have to get some pictures taken once I get everything set up. It seems to be a nice table so far. Nice and quiet and accurate!:thumbsup:


----------

